# Looking to get into contract embroidery



## butterflygardens (Feb 22, 2011)

Butterfly Gardens is a small established embroidery business located in Eastern Kentucky (approx. 70 miles southeast of Lexington) looking to expand business. We offer embroidery and monogramming services to the general public. We are looking to enter the contract embroidery business as well. Does anyone have any suggestions on the best way to enter this business.


----------



## jtrainor56 (Sep 24, 2006)

To get into contract embroidery you need multiple heads, some of the biggest contractors have ten or more 12-15 heads to make money. You also have to do digitizing in house and have enough work to keep those machines running. Check out Atlas Embroidery online, they do it right.


----------



## CNClark (Mar 2, 2010)

How many heads do you have? You'll be competing with folks that have anywhere between 40-200. I would go to all the local screen printers and drop off some samples and a pricelist.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Are you close enough to big suppliers that you will be able to pickup at no charge to your clients? Most of large contract embroiders absorb all charges for getting goods from wholesaler to their shops...Also unless you have a deep discount on Fedex and/or UPS shipping it may price you out of the market for any orders you need to ship after you decorate...

Best bet in my mind is to "direct market" into major cities around you...Retail work will be far more profitable in the long run....

Good luck...

PS....These folks have 230 heads and millions of garments in stock...http://www.antigua.com/embroidery.html


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

If you don't already have a web site establish one. Make sure its optimized for local searches if there aren't many contract shops in your area. Specialize in services other shops don't offer. Send price sheets to local printers, promotional products distriubutors and don't forget sign makers. You don't hear much about them on these forums but they get requests for embroidery.


----------



## chuckh (Mar 22, 2008)

Even if you are a small shop, you can still produce contract work, but have to target specific markets. We have a six head and a single head and although it is not our main focus, we have done contract work in various quantities for local retailers. Target retailers and small screenprinters in your area. If it proves successful, you can expand your territory and consider equipment expansion.


----------

